# can i make my pendrive copy protected



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello TDF guyz.. 

I need your help. I have a Kingston 2 GB pendrive. I want that no body can copy the files from my pendrive without a password or something.

Can you tell me is this possible or not? and if yes, How can i make my pendrive copy protected?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 20, 2012)

Try USB Flash Security
Another option is to encrypt your pen-drive using an encryption software like Truecrypt.
This Am not being harsh. Just told.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 21, 2012)

Use: USB Flash Security.
The best software IMO. Although breakable.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks both of u.. 
but breakable?? how??


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 21, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Thanks both of u..
> but breakable?? how??



Give this a read.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 21, 2012)

USB Flash Security encrypt the data and make it unreadable without a password but i want something to make it copy protected..


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 21, 2012)

truecrypt.. the usb flash security thingy shows as potentially harmful app on ss4.


----------

